# Razzo : Waverly Steps, Edinburgh



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Noticed this little coffee shop on my way to work the other day. They had an offer of a free pastry with a coffee, so decided to give it a try for the hell of it.

First surprise was a doserless grinder (looked like a mazzer), they were grinding straight into the portafilter. Also hand tamping, not using the tamps often built into the grinders.

Result, really great crema, and they even did really convincing Latte Art.

Now its worth noting i normally (because of the poor taste in mainstream coffee shops) get just 1 shot in a latte and put 1 sugar in. But the coffee here was so good that I went the two shots and no sugar. It was a lovely rich smooth coffee taste.

It will become my regular stop now!


----------

